# Top health experts call for U.S. to shut down to slow coronavirus spread....



## PopsnTuff (Jul 26, 2020)

As the nation’s daily death toll tops 1,000 for four days in a row, more than 500 health experts are urging the Trump administration to enact a nationwide closure. While schools grapple with reopening plans, a Tennessee district that had been first to reopen is reporting a positive case. July 25, 2020.....

"The best thing for the nation is not to reopen as quickly as possible, it's to save as many lives as possible," they said in a letter sent to the Trump administration, members of Congress and state governors this week.
The letter criticized the officials for reopening too soon and not doing enough during the shutdown to prepare. It calls for increased testing capacity and additional production of personal protective equipment.

"In March, people went home and stayed there for weeks, to keep themselves and their neighbors safe. You didn't use the time to set us up to defeat the virus. And then you started to reopen anyway, and too quickly," the letter said. "Right now we are on a path to lose more than 200,000 American lives by November 1st. Yet, in many states people can drink in bars, get a haircut, eat inside a restaurant, get a tattoo, get a massage, and do myriad other normal, pleasant, but non-essential activities."

(And as we already read, 1 in 5 teachers across the U.S. will not be returning to teach!)

https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...-to-shut-us-down-again-amid-coronavirus-surge


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2020)

*I just read about a 9yr old girl who died in Florida from the virus. I really hope they don't open the schools.*
*If they do things are going to be worse for everyone.*

https://www.nbc4i.com/news/u-s-world/9-year-old-florida-girl-dies-from-coronavirus/


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

This has the potential to become quite the disaster. And the worse things get...the more dangerous things get.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

And there was a news item a couple of days ago about the number of cases in some state, I forget which one, and they had one death. The victim was a 24-year-old woman.

In another state, a 21-year-old woman died of it.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 28, 2020)

A new shutdown wouldn't work because a lot of people wouldn't stay home a second round.  People sheltered in place the first major closure because it was a new thing, so many unknowns and they were scared.  If businesses are closed now, a large number of people will treat it as vacation time and still go to beaches, social gatherings.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2020)

Until people start behaving, and taking this virus seriously, the numbers will continue to increase.  Already, the restaurant businesses have been heavily impacted.....50% of them may go out of business....and the travel/hotel industries aren't far behind.  It may take years before air travel returns to normal.  Millions are unemployed, and there is little hope for that to change anytime in the near future.  

Yes, wearing a mask, and avoiding crowds can be a real PITA, but the economic impacts of failing to do so will have far reaching effects that will be felt by nearly everyone.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 28, 2020)

Read this today in the NY Times: 


Much of the world is now coping with a coronavirus resurgence.​

The number of new daily cases has risen more than 20 percent in both Europe and Canada over the past week. It’s up about 40 percent in Australia and Japan. Hong Kong reported 145 cases yesterday, its highest one-day count yet and the sixth straight day of more than 100 new cases.​

All of these increases are worrisome reminders that crushing the virus is not a one-time event, at least not until a vaccine is available. It involves constant vigilance.​
Even with the recent surges, the outbreaks elsewhere are much more contained and manageable than in the U.S. The U.S. has had about 15 times as many confirmed new cases, per capita, as Canada over the past week and 12 times as many as Hong Kong or Europe. 

Much of the U.S. is responding less aggressively, even though its outbreak is more severe. Until that changes, many parts of the U.S. reopening — schools, pro sports and more — are likely to suffer setbacks, epidemiologists say.​


----------



## gennie (Jul 28, 2020)

Florida kids start school in two weeks.  Secretary of Education says they should probably be OK.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

They are preparing to open schools back up in Ohio too and have the kids wear masks but what kids are going to be vigilant about keeping a mask on is what I want to know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Until people start behaving, and taking this virus seriously, the numbers will continue to increase.  Already, the restaurant businesses have been heavily impacted.....50% of them may go out of business....and the travel/hotel industries aren't far behind.  It may take years before air travel returns to normal.  Millions are unemployed, and there is little hope for that to change anytime in the near future.
> 
> Yes, wearing a mask, and avoiding crowds can be a real PITA, but the economic impacts of failing to do so will have far reaching effects that will be felt by nearly everyone.


I agree, people need to take responsibility for themselves in the fiasco!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> They are preparing to open schools back up in Ohio too and have the kids wear masks but what kids are going to be vigilant about keeping a mask on is what I want to know.


As I posted this funny elsewhere it will become reality Ruth.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 115548
> 
> As I posted this funny elsewhere it will become reality Ruth.....


I can just hear the news stories now...kids acting out..teachers dying..kids dying...their grandparents dying...what a mess


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe we should shut down again but I wonder for how long.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> A new shutdown wouldn't work because a lot of people wouldn't stay home a second round.  People sheltered in place the first major closure because it was a new thing, so many unknowns and they were scared.  If businesses are closed now, a large number of people will treat it as vacation time and still go to beaches, social gatherings.


They're already ticked off because we've basically been shut ins since March. They're sick of it already. And despite the mask mandate there's still folks in the stores with no masks. If they can't take the responsibility to do what was asked of them the first time maybe we should shut down again. The governors should get on TV & tell them when they can follow the mandates & this thing calms down...maybe then. Act like a baby get treated like a baby.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 29, 2020)

More than 1,300 Americans died from the virus yesterday, the highest one-day number since late May.
A recent report, sent to state officials by the White House’s coronavirus task force and obtained by The Times, concluded that 21 states had outbreaks serious enough to justify more restrictions.
Trump falsely claimed that “large portions of the country” were “corona-free.”
A Times analysis found at least 6,300 virus cases tied to about 270 colleges. And the new academic year has not even begun at most schools.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Trump falsely claimed that “large portions of the country” were “corona-free.”




In truth,  in the broad sense,     he can say that because if you look at the Census map below (from  2010),   large portions of the US are unpopulated.. 
So technically with no people,   it's free of Covid....  dark green area.


----------

